# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Question commerciale 3D

## peyoleheros

Bonjour,

Je dirige un studio d'animation 3D parisien et nous souhaitons dvelopper un plug-in 3D relief adaptable  Maya, XSI, 3DSMAX. 
Quelqu'un saurait-il si pour le commercialise par la suite cela ncessite un agrment particulier ou si un code NAF de production (5911C) est suffisant ?

Merci
Peyo

p.s : pour me joindre directement : pierredeca@hotmail.com

----------

